# A brag from Novice A



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your CD!!!

Wishing your special boy many more titles to come.:wavey:


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations !


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  He looks great!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Good job looked great, congrats.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations...very nice!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to GO!! Congrats on the added letters to his name!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That was an awesome performance!! You both did great! What a team!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Indy, great job!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What a GREAT run -- one to be proud of! You and Indy make a GREAT team! Congrats


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Congratulations. You and Indy did a great job.


----------

